# SEO code for ranking on the first page of search engines



## teachingwiz (May 1, 2011)

I was told to hire someone to add coding to my website to get ranked on the first page of the search engines. I know how to add HTML coding to my website, which I used a Vistaprint template to create, but I don't know what the coding is. Is it more complicated than just adding some HTML codes? Does someone know what the coding is?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may want read this blog on SEO 
https://moz.com/blog/seo-cheat-sheet


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

The advice you were given is somewhat outdated. The meta tags referred to would have been the "KEYWORDS" and "DESCRIPTION" tags. The former is no longer used by the major search engines, but the latter is - check out this link


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

You need to use a "keyword suggestion tool" for keywords in your title and description. Many words mean the same but the ranking is different and singular and plural have different ranking.
See Google Title and Description (https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35624?hl=en)
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

change your keywords for better ones (check them in a keyword suggestion tool)
Free keyword suggestion tools (check in more than one):
http://www.keyworddiscovery.com/search.html
http://tools.seobook.com/keyword-tools/seobook/
http://ubersuggest.org/
http://www.submitexpress.com/keytracker.php
http://www.wordstream.com/free-keyword-tools
https://goodkeywords.com/good-keywords/
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

Search Engine Optimization (SEO) is a dynamic condition. It changes often (as Google and other search engines change their rules). Now it is not keywords but keyword phrases and Google added time to load pages. That means you need to use keyword phrases, not just keywords and optimize your page to reduce loading time. I recently went from page 1 to page 3 in Google for "Trigonometry tutorials" because of time and keywords. I need to decrease download time and use keyword phrases. To do SEO now you need software. The minimum free software you should use:
Keyword Suggestion tool (use several for best results)
Free Search Term Suggestion Tool by KeywordDiscovery.com
Web Page analyzer (use several for best results)
Web Page Analyzer - free website optimization tool website speed test check website performance report from web site optimization
Meta Tags Analyzer, SEO Analyzer, Website load Time Checker, Keyword Density
Meta Tag Analyzer | Meta Tags Help
Web Page Position (use several for best results)
Free Monitor for Google - search engine position and web ranking seo software
- -
These are just a few to help you
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

140 SEO tools
http://www.seocompany.ca/tool/seo-tools.html
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

Different SEO software (like different SEO companies) uses different techniques.
On page SEO should include internal links to your site (they are counted as links and it helps with navigation).
I am modifying the user manual for RedCrab (with permission) by adding links to the Contents, and adding an index with links. I am #3 in Yahoo for redcrab manual with the publisher #1 & #2 and #4 in Google (out of 63,900) and #7 in Google for red crab manual (out of 3,060,000). Internal links are important for SEO. This information was obtained from SEO software information (each SEO software emphases different areas, so use several for best results).
-
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

For a good Analytics program control, I use "GoStats" (which sends via email, a weekly summary)
To use this effectively, I save it in a good (free) spreadsheet. This gives me a weekly comparison of my sites performance. When I make changes to a page, I can track the weekly changes in traffic.
I list the dates on top (by week) and the sites on the left side. This gives me a quick review. The information can be tracked as visitors (new and return) area, keywords. This helps as to what needs to be addressed (changed)
GoStats (free analytics) has many areas you can choose to track. I list my pages as separate sites in GoStats so I can use the full range of options to track the page performance. 
I also use Google Analytics for Google Adsense.
This helps for your SEO program. The free programs are listed below

A simple, but powerful spreadsheet program for Windows, can be used instead of MS Excel 
Download Spread32 v1.0.0 software - Softlookup Downloads

GoStats Free Analytics & Website Hit Counter
GoStats Free Analytics & Website Hit Counter, Download Now

Google analytics
Google Analytics | Official Website

Google Adsense
https://www.google.com/adsense/www/en_US/tour/
-
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

What Google says about Title and Description
Changing your site's title and description in search results - Webmaster Tools Help

and what Yahoo says about Title and Description
How to Change a Page Title or Description in Yahoo! Search Results | Yahoo! Search Help

A free meta tag analyzer
Free Meta Tag Analyzer | HTML Meta Tags Help
another free one
Meta Tag Analysis Tool by MetaChecker.net
and another
FREE WEB SITE PAGE ANALYSIS - CreatingOnline.com

You should use several website analyzers and meta tag checkers
because they are all different and it will help you see the things you forgot
to check.
They check for different things and because they are designed for different specifications "use your best judgement" when they advise you.

This should be a start in checking your website
Don't forget spelling errors.
-
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

We can get you to page 1 (one) position 1 (one). Just give us some time. The cost: tell others about us.
As expected, my website is number 1 in Google And Yahoo. It is a never ending battle.
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

It helps to make a keyword list
Alpha on the left side and numeric on the right
example:
Keywords Web Site SEO
http://www.keyworddiscovery.com/search.html

Alpha Search - - - - - - - - - - - - Numeric Search
Analytics. . . . . .no results - - - - - seo. . . . . . . . . . . . . 1536
analyzer . . . . . .100 - - - - - - - - - -search results . . . . . . . .992
Analyzers. . . . . .no results - - - - -google search. . . . . . . . .531
bing search. . . . . 80 - - - - - - - - - google . . . . . . . . . . . .444
google . . . . . . .444 - - - - - - - - - - search engine. . . . . . . . .382
google search. . . . . . . . .531 - - - - search web . . . . . . . . . .334
keyword. . . . . . . . .no results - - - search engines . . . . . . . .158
keyword analyzer . . .3 - - - - - - - -analyzer . . . . . . . . . . .100
keyword search . . . . . . . . 25 - - - -tools. . . . . . . . . . . . . 99
keyword tool . . . . . . . . . .9 
search . . . . . . . .no results - - - - -web site design. . . . . . . . 96
search engine. . . . . . . . .382 - - - - yahoo search . . . . . . . . . 86
search engine optimization . . 31 - bing search. . . . . . . . . . 80
search engines . . . . . . . .158 - - - - search site. . . . . . . . . . 65
search results . . . . . . . .992 - - - - -search engine optimization . . 31
search site. . . . . . . . . . 65 - - - - - - keyword search . . . . . . . . 25
search web . . . . . . . . . .334 
seo. . . . . . . . . . . . . 1536 - - - - - - - keyword tool . . . . . . . . . .9
seo site analyzer 2 - - - - - - - - - - keyword analyzer . . . . . . . .3 
tools 99 
web site design 96 
web site promotion 39 
Web Site SEO
Webmaster Tools
yahoo search . . . . 86
web 2775

This way you can quickly see what words you want to use.
Be sure and check other similar websites for keyword ideas.
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

My "trigonometry tutorials" is still page 3 Bing. I have not modified it in a couple years. You should strive to rank each page of your website,
not just the main page. This way your index will act as links and help you to page one for your web page. Also, a lot of times I put a description, information, or ... to get some keywords within the first section of the page. It helps.
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

My "mechanical tutorials" is page 1 on Bing. Instead of introduction, I used "Industrial Mechanic Job Duties" to get some keywords within the first paragraph. Also to attract visitors, I added several mechanical employment test and study guides. Another opportunity for keywords.
Do not discount the importance of keywords and keyword phrases.
Remember, each page you get ranked helps. Also remember many are trying to get that position so you must keep track of your position and renew the content. Content is king (most important).
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

Algebra 1 tutorials is on page 2 Bing. I added "Information" to it to get it ranked. Now it slipped to page 2, so it needs some work.
Algebra Tutorials 1, pi, scientific, algebra, equation, calculator

The information:
* Information:* *Algebra Tutorials 2* is the continuation of *Algebra Tutorials 1*. This page links to several basic Algebra Tutorials. The links cover advanced, math, pi, algebra, equations, expressions, fractions, scientific notation, exponents, graphing, polynomials, radicals, factoring, linear equations, real numbers, ratio & proportion, free online math classes. 
-
I will need to redo the "Information" and keywords to rank better. Also some of the content.
Note: Keywords
pi 
advanced 
math
algebra
equations
expressions 
fractions
scientific notation
exponents
graphing
polynomials
radicals
factoring
linear equations
real numbers
ratio & proportion
free online math classes
homeschool
calculator
formula 
-
I will need to put values on the keywords and check other sights for their keywords to improve. By changing the position of some keywords to be closer to the beginning if valued higher, it will help.
hope this helps
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it permissible to ask for a link to check teachingwiz meta tags and offer some suggestions. I would like to get this guy to 1st page
Thank You
falcon


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

teachingwiz
Just display your and <description> and the purpose for your site and your keywords (if any) and we will try to get you a good keyword list with keyword phrases and give some examples how to use them in the title, description, and (information, purpose, or another title for a paragraph to help in ranking. Don't forget to give it for each page.
falcon


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Google doesn't even look at Keywords any more, just write good relevant content.


----------



## navyfalcon (Oct 12, 2007)

Google does not use the "Keyword" meta tag but suggest using keywords in the title and description tag.
http://white.net/blog/10-free-google-tools-everyone-use/
10 free Google SEO tools everyone should use

http://static.googleusercontent.com.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf
Google Search Engine Optimization Starter Guide

Some basic advice from the Google SEO Guide:

Use keyword heavy TITLE tags, less than 7-10 words.
Use the META DESCRIPTION tag as your Google-friendly description.
Use keywords in your ANCHOR text.
Use English words in your URL structure.
Have an easy-to-follow, shallow site structure.
Create Google-friendly HTML and XML sitemaps.

https://searchenginewatch.com/sew/opinion/2303494/21-best-free-seo-tools-for-on-page-optimization
21 Best FREE SEO Tools for On-Page Optimization

Keyword Research

Developing the right list of keywords remains a staple of SEO, even in 2013. 
Because the keyword selection has such a profound impact on the overall 
performance of a website, the keyword selection process shouldn't rely on a 
single tool.
Note: They suggest 4 Keyword Tools.
hope this helps
falcon


----------

